# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  U 20  Deutschland deine Teenis

## go-travel-more

Aufruf: 

Fr das Fernsehformat U 20  Deutschland deine Teenis (ProSieben), suchen wir junge Mdels (unter 20) deren Leidenschaft das Surfen ist und die wir auf dem Weg zum Surf World Cup 2008 begleiten drfen  sei es als Teilnehmer oder Zuschauer. Wir mchten mit den Mdels und ihrer Familie schon vor dem Contest drehen und sie portrtieren und zeigen, was Sie alles fr diesen Sport tun. Als kleine Aufwandsentschdigung gibt es 600. Wenn Ihr mir den Kontakt der Mdels schicken knntet, am besten mit Foto, wre das super. Die Mdels knnen sich aber auch direkt bei mir melden. Anfangen zu drehen mchten wir bereits nchste Woche um den 23.09. rum, deswegen eilt die Sache sehr. Morgen bin ich nicht im Bro, deswegen hier noch meine Handynummer: 01749435258. Da bin ich auch am Wochenende zu erreichen. Meine Emailadresse ist: nadine.schumann@south-and-browse.comDiese E-Mail-Adresse ist gegen Spam-Bots geschtzt, du musst Javascript aktivieren, damit du sie sehen kannst oder Brotel: 030-419 939 754

**************************************************  *******************

Viel Spa!
Dirk
------------------------
Tarifa 20.12.08-11.01.09
www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## Tobi 64

warum werden in D neuerdings nur noch Mdels gesucht, wenns um Action geht? Wahrscheinlich sucht ihr im Kochforum junge Mnner die kochen lernen und im Sitzen pinkeln ihr Weicheier!

----------


## wipeoutguru

> warum werden in D neuerdings nur noch Mdels gesucht, wenns um Action geht? Wahrscheinlich sucht ihr im Kochforum junge Mnner die kochen lernen und im Sitzen pinkeln ihr Weicheier!



Lieber Tobi 64,

weil wir ACTION typINNEN, lieber surfen anstatt uns U20 anzusehen :Happy:  oder fllst du in dieses Marktsegment???!!!

wipe and out - guru

----------

